# Tortoise v's snail shell...



## stells (Apr 18, 2010)

Petunia (Ibera) has a thing for empty snail shells..

Here she is today enjoying one...


----------



## ChiKat (Apr 18, 2010)

She is so adorable!! Wonderful pictures


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Apr 18, 2010)

Love it! I saw my Hermann's chasing a bug in their enclousre today - was surprised that they ate it!


----------



## Laura (Apr 18, 2010)

good calcium source! i assume....


----------



## Isa (Apr 18, 2010)

Kelly, Petunia is adorable fighting against the snail shell, I love the last picture, sooo cute


----------



## egyptiandan (Apr 18, 2010)

Excellent pictures Kelly  Petunia is trying her hardest to get that calcium "on the half shell" 

Danny xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## rwfoss (Apr 18, 2010)

Those are great pictures! My sulcata Petunia would be jealous of that face!!


----------



## stells (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks everyone


----------

